# Find of the Day: Imola Yellow TT 3.2 S-line with Manual Transmission!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










While spending the weekend in Audi of America's German market TTRS and rowing gears on its manual transmission, we couldn't help but wondering why more manual transmission TTs never made it to the USA. While the first-gen TT made due ONLY manual transmissions for most of its years, the second-gen car is practically the opposite with DSG S-tronic being the only choice almost across the board. I say 'almost' as there were some manual transmission fitted versions paired with the 3.2 V6 and our Find of the Day is one such car.

While we've never seen this particular Texan TT in person we're quite familiar with the owner. A longtime regular on these forums and several others, Zerin Dube is also the creator of the blog Speed Sport Life. When we first met Zerin he had an Imola Yellow B5 S4 and he seems to have a fixation on the color as he special ordered this S-line example specially painted by Audi Exclusive in the golden hue. Zerin's lease is coming up and he's got a B8 S4 on order but would prefer to sell the car to another enthusiast rather than turning it in and it going off to auction somewhere. If you're interested, check out his link here on Fourtitude after the jump.

* Original Listing *


----------

